# Dishwasher problems



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I have well water, and I not sure what kind of minerals are in it, but my dishes just don't seem to get clean. Especially the coffee cups & milk glasses. It has to be the water, as we replaced the DW about a year ago & still have the same problem. I have tried Cascade, SunLight, Elextrasol, & a few others with no success. I think in the cups it could be because the coffee & tea are made with the well water too, but not sure why the glasses are cloudy. I have tried 2 different rinse agents, and they don't help on the glasses either. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Have you tried the packaged dishwasher cleaning products?
I've used a plain packet of lemonade mix to clean mine from time to time.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Have you tried the packaged dishwasher cleaning products?
> I've used a plain packet of lemonade mix to clean mine from time to time.


I clean mine twice a year by running a cup of clean through the first wash cycle, letting it rinse and them running a cup of vinegar through the second wash cycle. Let it rinse again.

We have hard well water too and we use a water softener. All I know is that it is in the basement and DH buys salt for it.

BTW, I don't use a purchased rinse aid. I fill the dispenser with white vinegar.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used the mineral deposit cleaner, & vinagar to clean the deposits from the dishwasher. Never thought to use vinegar in the rinse agent tub with each load. I'll give that a try! This is a fairly new dishwasher, and has not cleaned well from the start, that is why I assume it is the water. I have never tried the lemonaide--how & when do you use that? Thanks to both of you for your sugestions.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I use unsweetened lemonaid powder: 1 packet in each detergent cup, run the empty machine as usual.

Some detergents will score glass if too much is used, and the water is hard (like yours). Try scouring them with some baking soda.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Marcia, the scratching could be what is happening to my glasses. The cups just plain look dirty--they still have the "ring" around the top and lots of coffee/tea stains. It looks like they have never been cleaned at all. All the other dishes on the top rack are clean though, so I don't know what is happening.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i have extremely hard water too. it gets so bad it leaves crusty white depostis on the glasses. i've found that i have to make sure and soak the coffee cups then scrub a little to get the ring off. 

then i run a light wash with the usual soap and rinse agent. when complete i pour about a cup of the cheapest white vinegar in the bottom of the DW then run another light wash.

i never use the heated dry cycle so i don't know if that makes a difference.

i've tried everything else and it's the only ting that works. i never thought about filling the rinse agent thingy with vinegar. i may give it a try.


----------

